# Overloaded?



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Today a chevy3500 CC dually pulled up to the shop towing a car transporter with 4 cars on it. On the door the truck had a D.O.T. plaquard stating 40,000#GCWR!!!!!!!!!!!! How in the world can the DOT possibly allow that high a rating for a 3500 truck. The trailer was a dual axle, tandom wheel hauler and they had an auxilliary 120 gal fuel tank in its "basement". I looked at the Chevy web site and the 3500 is rated for 23,500 GCVW. It was a nice looking rig and a sweet trailer but come on, 40000#. The guys running the rig were less than brilliant to be generous, too. Truck was licenced from Washington state. Am I off base or is there something wrong with the DOT licencing process?
Bob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Rubrhammer said:


> Today a chevy3500 CC dually pulled up to the shop towing a car transporter with 4 cars on it. On the door the truck had a D.O.T. plaquard stating 40,000#GCWR!!!!!!!!!!!! How in the word can the DOT possiibly allow that high a rating for a 2500 truck. The trailer was a dual axle, tandom wheel hauler and they had an auxilliary 120 gal fuel tank in its "basement". I looked at the Chevy web site and the 3500 is rated for 23,500 GCVW. It was a nice looking rig and a sweet trailer but come on, 40000#. The guys running the rig were less than brilliant to be generous, too. Truck was licenced from Washington state. Am I off base or is there something wrong with the DOT licencing process?
> Bob


Totally legal. Most car hauler duallies in the combo you seen are licensed for between 36000-40000 depending on state.

My state allows 38000lbs.

GCWR means nothing to the DOT or the state license office..

They allow you to license a vehicle based on tire ratings..

Here is the kicker.. A chevy 3500 dually can only weigh 8250 on the rear axle.. This is mfr ratings for the truck.. This is the only area the DOT worries about on these trucks.

Both 350/3500 ford and dodge allow 9350-9500 rear axle ratings... So few use chevies for commercial hauling..

Now if you get a dodge 4500/5500 or ford 450/550 the DOT allows up to 12000-13500 on the rear axle.. A 5500/550 can gross 46000lbs too.

Heres another for ya.. A class 8 semi can gross 80,000lbs.. But its totally legal to weigh 250,000lbs in a heavy haul rig.. So as long as the weight is spread out properly the DOT allows any combo of weight.. The mfr GCWR for a semi is 80000lbs..

RV'ers get so worked up over being legal with weight ratings... Makes me laugh... If these were commercial rigs, you wouldnt even be close to being a problem.. But since these guys are professional haulers compared to vacation haulers, the lighter weight rv rigs end up in way more accidents than these 40k duallies do.. So yes its good that rv'ers are concerned with weight. But in reality its not the amount of weight that is the problem.. Its all in how its handled by the driver..

According to the insurance companies, 40000lb duallies used in this fashion are extremely safe on the highways.. Fewer dually combos get into accidents than semis do, per capita..

Thousands upon thousands of these rigs are out working everyday and few ever seem to notice..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here go look at this.... CLICK

Again totally legal... This is what a dodge cummins was made for! lol

This would gross right at 40k also.

The driver would make about 100k+ a year after expenses to..

Carey

PS. Guys who use 3500 duallies with a 5 car hauler spec the trailer axles with dual tandems that allow 20000lbs for the combo... That way the hitch weight stays within DOT requirements for the rear axle... I see these 5 car dually combos almost daily out here in the west..


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Another tidbit for ya.

I haul rv's commercially.. My dually is licensed for 26000lbs..

I can also license a dodge 2500 for 26000lbs too and haul rv's in the same fashion as I use my dually for..

So yep a single tire 3/4 ton truck can be licensed for 26000lbs.. But thats about it for a 3/4 though..

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Carey, are you saying a professional with millions of miles under his belt can handle 40,000 lbs better than someone who has no experience or training?
















Yep, I think I'll leave that to the pros!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

DUDE -- ITS A CHEVY!!! 

Now if it was a Ford or Dodge i would be worried -- heck - i get worried when a Ford F350 passes me with a POP-UP Trailer -- but thats just me ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> DUDE -- ITS A CHEVY!!!
> 
> Now if it was a Ford or Dodge i would be worried -- heck - i get worried when a Ford F350 passes me with a POP-UP Trailer -- but thats just me ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah... Talk to the tailgate, Dude... Talk to the tailgate!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> DUDE -- ITS A CHEVY!!!
> 
> Now if it was a Ford or Dodge i would be worried -- heck - i get worried when a Ford F350 passes me with a POP-UP Trailer -- but thats just me ...










Too funny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> DUDE -- ITS A CHEVY!!!
> 
> Now if it was a Ford or Dodge i would be worried -- heck - i get worried when a Ford F350 passes me with a POP-UP Trailer -- but thats just me ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah... Talk to the tailgate, Dude... Talk to the tailgate!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Only while I m catching you but after I pass, its your turn to talk to the tailgate.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Both 350/3500 ford and dodge allow 9350-9500 rear axle ratings... So few use chevies for commercial hauling..
> 
> Carey


Hmmmm....
So Carey, can you tell us why "so few use chevies for commercial hauling"? Looking around, you just don't see the Duramax used in many commercial applications compared to the Cummins and Powerstroke.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hmmmm....
> So Carey, can you tell us why "so few use chevies for commercial hauling"? Looking around, you just don't see the Duramax used in many commercial applications compared to the Cummins and Powerstroke.


I believe he did tell us.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Hmmmm....
> So Carey, can you tell us why "so few use chevies for commercial hauling"? Looking around, you just don't see the Duramax used in many commercial applications compared to the Cummins and Powerstroke.


Maybe not commercial hauling, but a lot of EMS vehicles use the Duramax/Allison combo. A friend of mine is involved in that and said they just love 'em over the non-D/A vehicles.

Sounds like it's an axle rating issue, not the engine/tranny issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> DUDE -- ITS A CHEVY!!!
> 
> Now if it was a Ford or Dodge i would be worried -- heck - i get worried when a Ford F350 passes me with a POP-UP Trailer -- but thats just me ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah... Talk to the tailgate, Dude... Talk to the tailgate!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Only while I m catching you but after I pass, its your turn to talk to the tailgate.























[/quote]

...says the guy with his trailer in a permanent site, so he won't be TOWING anything.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

He was asking for the rest of us who were wondering


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, Here is why the RV Haulers dont use Chevy trucks.. Its both a weight issue and a reliablility issue.

For starters, companies will only hire guys with 5 year old or newer trucks.. So if its 6 years old, they wont hire you.. After being hired, you can run your truck as long as you like.. But most get another every 3-5 years, depending how hard they work.

You guys need to remember, we run our pickups 20000 miles a month and thats not working real hard.. Some run them 25000 a month and work very hard, and I met many hub/wife teams who ran 40000 miles a month.. They have a sleeper attached or have modified the rear seat area to a legal sleeper.. But some retired guys only run 5-10000 miles a month part time.. Its a real mix of what the guys do.. Again these are 1 ton chev, ford and dodge trucks.

I will include all models to be fair, chevy, ford and dodge..

The 2005 and previus Dmax's had cooling problems and terrible problems with the injectors..
This doesnt mean guys dont use them.. Just few are used.. My company has 800 trucks and maybe 100 are chevs and around 200 are fords.. The rest use gen 3 dodges, 2003 and up.. Very few use the new 2007 and up emissions trucks, and the ones who are using those have dpf delete kits on them..

These couple stories I will write is common on chevy trucks.. I talked to a ton of guys this last summer.. All of the guys who had used 2005 and previous chevys had terrible fuel injector issues. One 2005 had 285,000 miles on it and he was on his 4th set of injectors, and was having fuel pressure problems that the dealer couldnt figure out.. It would go into a limp mode and would have to be towed back to the dealer.. This was happening once or twice a week.. The guy was saving for a 5.9 dodge.. His truck was about to break him.

One other guy had a 2005 with 587,000 miles on it.. He was on his 3rd tranny, 2nd transfer case, and 5th set of injectors, 3rd set of cylinder heads and 4th turbo.. The bottom end of the engine was all original! He showed me his reciepts and had spent 24700 dollars on his truck the last 14 months.. He has all work done at the chevy dealer.. He was retired military so he had some extra money other than rv hauling. He said he wished he would have known the last year was going to end up like that cause he would have gotten another truck.. Said he was too deep in it to trade his truck at the time. Was going to run it another year.

Now the 2006 LBZ chevy dmax's were excellent trucks.. many had 3-400000 miles on them with much fewer issues.. But they werent as reliable as the cummins.. Even those trucks have fuel injection issues, but a guy could afford to repair them comparred to the earlier dmax trucks..

All dmax trucks got real good fuel milege when they were running right. Even better than dodges.. The chevs could drive 70mph and still get 20mpg.. The dodges would have to be around 63mph to get 20.. But again our trucks weigh 10000lbs empty.

The 6.0 fords were horrible.. It was so bad that the companies didnt like hiring on ford 6.0's because they were always broke down.. Too many issues to mention.. But the 7.3 fords were awesome.. Many had 5-800000+ miles and still on original injectors and engine.. These are excellent trucks.. Not many wierd issues with the 7.3 fords.. Just normal maintance stuff.. Ford did have some heater/ac issues more than chevs, much less than dodge.

The new 6.4 ford was getting horrible mileage.. One guy traded his 2008 ford for a 2008 dodge and then done the dpf delete.. The difference in fuel mileage made the entire truck payment on the dodge.. He had that documented.

Ok dodge.. They have weak front ends on 4x4's.. Not just one part, the entire front end is total junk. Wheel bearings, tie rods, drag links, steering boxes, ball joints.. Its all junk.. If you get 100k out of any of these parts your lucky..

The heater/ac systems are junk too.. They have like 7 electric doors in them.. Expect to replace them all at different times within 200k and again at 400k.. The whole dash must be removed and the ac discharged to sevice the heater/ac box too.. Totally stupid!

The dual mass flywheel/clutch assemby on 2006 and up G-56 6 speeds are junk too.. Few got 100k out of them. Best fix is a solid flywheel with a 2002-2005 clutch assembly.. There are retro fit kits available staring at about 1000-1200 for parts. Ford has also had trouble with there dual mass flywheels too.. Ford has switched back to single disc in recent years..

The mercedes 6 speed is a true medium duty tranny rated at 50000lbs in mercedes class 5-6 trucks.. Its a very noisy tranny, so to quiet it, they use a dual mass flywheel to stop harmonic noises. Without the dual mass flywheel this tranny sounds like a tranny in my semi.. Almost as noisy as the engine.. Lots of rattle noises and gear lashing noise much like a semi tranny.

Also the 2006 dodge with 6speed is geared to low even with 3.73 diff gears.. The overdive in the tranny is too low to get mpg out of them.. In mid 2007 the overdive gear is taller with a 200 rpm reduction at highway speeds.. Much better for mpg.

These were complaints from all of the guys, not just me.. I have had all the above issues to, same as everyone.

As far as the cummins engine, the 3rd gen trucks have more fuel injection issues than 7.3 fords.. Again a guy can still afford them.. I would rate the 3rd gen dodge in 2nd place between the 7.3 ford in 1st and the 2006 LBZ chev as 3rd.

So out of all diesels. He is what I learned as far as engine reliability when used in extreme mileage.. This has nothing to do with personal use...

Mid 90's to 2003 Ford 7.3 and common rail (gen 3) dodge are excellent engines, then 2006 DMAX LBZ is next.. The 24 valve earlier cummins is excellent too.. many stories of over 1 million miles on those.. The 2005 and down dmax was a problem child, and the ford 6.0, run away from them! The new emission motors, needs 3-4000 in mods to make them reliable over 100000 miles and get mpg.. The 6.7 cummins and new dmax is a powerhouse with mods. People are scared of the aluminum heads with the dmax when modded.. Fords twin turbo 6.4 is hard to work on.. Best way was to remove the cab.. New Ford is still hard to mod. Dodge is easiest to mod.

But you cant compare what we do comparred to personal use.. There are many reasons our trucks run so long.. One major reason is the engine and drivetrain stays at one operating temp for the whole day, everyday.. Much fewer cold starts, and all highway miles.. We also drive around 60mph loaded and 65mph empty.. many private people tow at 70 mph + which is hard on these trucks. many run 75-80 down the hwy empty, spinning the engines over 2500 rpms.. We keep our trucks down to 2000 rpms empty and 1700-2000 rpms loaded.. An engine will last longer that way.

Ok on weight for commercial use.. The only DOT law that is enforced on duallys other than licensed weight is rear axle weight..

I will post the mfr rear axle weight rating for each brand on 1 ton duallies.

Chevy 8250
Ford 9000
Dodge 9350

So for commercial hauling the dodge would allow more axle weight. The DOT knows these numbers and enforces these axle weights..

Stupid thing is, is chevy uses the same rear axle as dodge.. 11.5 made by AAM - American Axle and Manufacturing.. There is no reason chev couldnt raise there rating to the same as dodge.

Most new guys going into the commercial biz now are buying 4500/5500 dodge's or 450/500 fords.. The 4500 and up chevys are expensive comparred to the ford and dodge.. These guys dont have much problem with axle weight becasue all of the trailers were designed to work with 1 ton rear axle weights.. But now they can put a truck on the front of the trailer instead of always being stuck with a car.. There axle weight allowances are 11000 and up..

For your info, with my 120 gallon aux tank full and my rear toolbox full of my tools and gear, and hooked to an empty Heartland Cyclone 40 footer, my rear axle weight is right at 9000lbs.. '

The chevy guys with a big aux fuel tank cannot get a big toyhauler thru the scales because they also weigh around 9000 on the rear axle, but are only allowed 8250.. So my company doesnt ask the chevy guys to tow the big toyhaulers.. Means less hauls for them and less money.

The chevy guys are always getting overweight tickets.. Us ford and dodge guys dont.. Its well known chevy is too conservative with ratings.. But since nothing can be done to fix that, guys just dont use chevs for commercial towing applications... Fleets are another issue.. Not talking about fleets at all here..

When pulling a new rv from mfr to dealer it is considered an empty commercial vehicle. The truck is licensed commercial to 26000lbs.. So we have to stop at all weigh scales and run log books just like the truckers do.. We must carry oversize permits and different lic plates for the different states we travel thru..

For you, an rv with awning on both sides is fine.. If it is hauled for business it is over wide, and must be permitted that way.. We are allowed 102 inches, but an rv with awnings on both sides is 108 inches.. So an oversize pemit is needed.

Ok, im tired of writing for now, lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wolfpackers said:


> Hmmmm....
> So Carey, can you tell us why "so few use chevies for commercial hauling"? Looking around, you just don't see the Duramax used in many commercial applications compared to the Cummins and Powerstroke.


Maybe not commercial hauling, but a lot of EMS vehicles use the Duramax/Allison combo. A friend of mine is involved in that and said they just love 'em over the non-D/A vehicles.

Sounds like it's an axle rating issue, not the engine/tranny issue.
[/quote]

Yea the dmax is taking over that market.. The new 6.4 fords dont fit into the van chassis.. The 6.0 fords left many ems companies dissapointed..

Carey


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Aw Carey, you're just brand loyal. . .

(That was heavy sarcasm- thanks for the real world experience!)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Not brand loyal at all.. The only reason I drive that dodge is because of the engine... I'd much rather have that roomy cab that Ford has.. That dodge is not near as roomy as the fords..

When you ask the people that hire you what brand of truck is best.. They say the successful guys own dodges.. The other brands except the 7.3 fords and 06 dmax have many more break downs than any year of the dodges.. They know.. They dispatch 800 trucks every week.. They see what works and what doesnt..

So that is why I went with dodge..

Yea real successful.. Driving a semi right now cause there are no RV's to pull..

Carey


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Not brand loyal at all.. The only reason I drive that dodge is because of the engine... I'd much rather have that roomy cab that Ford has.. That dodge is not near as roomy as the fords..
> 
> When you ask the people that hire you what brand of truck is best.. They say the successful guys own dodges.. The other brands except the 7.3 fords and 06 dmax have many more break downs than any year of the dodges.. They know.. They dispatch 800 trucks every week.. They see what works and what doesnt..
> 
> ...


Hey, I was really, really kidding about the brand loyalty thing. Unlike many posters you have unique knowledge and are willing to tell it like it is A buddy of mine is a long haul trucker and agrees with you, by the way. He says the 5.9 cummins is one of the few true medium duty truck engines that is sold in pickups.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> When you ask the people that hire you what brand of truck is best.. They say the successful guys own dodges.. The other brands except the 7.3 fords and 06 dmax have many more break downs than any year of the dodges.. They know.. They dispatch 800 trucks every week.. They see what works and what doesnt..


Who is "They"? Got any provable stats to back that claim, like a link? My company experienced the exact opposite. Dodge lost our fleet because when used as a real work truck they constantly broke down. Ford won the contract and we've had 60% fewer problems fleetwide vs. the dodge fleet. That's 60% more time that trucks are on the road, 60% more time they are being used for business and people aren't sitting waiting for a tow. I will give it to Dodge that when it breaks, the trucks breakdown and stop working, leaving you stranded. My company Explorer has been in the shop three times for the check engine light and they can't fix it, it just scares me that it is gonna leave me stranded. At least it hasn't left me stranded yet, although I am annoyed by the light, I will just wait until it breaks before taking it to the shop again.

As far as facts go, Consumer Reports which gathers data from shops as well as consumers has Dodge trucks listed as the least reliable of the Big 3. Silverado/Chevy has the fewest, followed by Ford, followed by Dodge. Pick up a latest copy of the best and worst trucks of 2008 or 2009. Same stats, this is a major contributor to Chryslers being the weakest of the Big 3 and the most likely to not be able to pay back their loans come March and go into bankruptcy.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

another addition to this, i drive chevy, ford and dodge for work trucks, the chevy is also my personal vehicle. the chevy has had the least problems, the ford comes next, and the dodge comes last. the dodge has had tranny issues for a while, and the check engine light came on last week. I plugged in my scanner and no code came up for dodge, so i stopped by the dealer to find that I have a near dead torque converter, and I now have no overdrive on the truck. Time to dump that truck, looking into a earlier model Sprinter van when mercedes was still in on them.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They is the company I am leased to.. They are contracted with RV mfrs to deliver trailers from Elkhart to all points..

If you read closer in what I wrote above Dub, I said I wasnt talking about fleets.. Thats what your talking about..

Big difference running down the highway everyday in my line of work to your line of work which has to do with many variables. Cant even compare fleet use to RV hauling..

We could care less about consumer reports...

Stats.. No proven stats.. Just happy dodge owners and few happy other brand owners..

Semis run a million miles or more before rebuilding. Main reson is parts running at a constant temperature, and using a balanced low rpm in line engine. .. Our cummins diesels are used in the same fashion as semis..

Here is a for instance.. This would be a typical run when delivering an rv. Lets say Elkhart , In to Vancouver, BC... My favorite run!

Load an RV on friday morn.. Leave Elkhart at 12 mountain time. Hit the Chi town rush and set the cruise after.. north thru Rockford, Madison and Minneapolis.

Pull into Fergus Falls, Mn. at midnight.. Back up at 6am and rolling by 7am.. On thru Fargo, and Fuel for the 1st time at Beech, ND. Some 1000+ later.. Then on thru Miles City, Mt, and Billings way after dark, then stop for the night at Big Timber, Mt.. Yes its midnight again..

Then back up at 6am and rolling at 7am.. On thru the Beautiful Mtns of Montana.. Top off the fuel tanks at Cour D Alene, Id.. Saves lots over washington fuel.. by now its later in the afternoon say around 5pm.. Then on thru Spokane and over Snowqualmie pass and into Seattle.. get thru Seattle around 10pm and on up I5 to Bellingham, Wa at the walmart there.. Its now 1am Mountain time.. You celebrate since you have gained an hour..

Its Sunday Night... I just drove accross 2/3rds of our beatiful country in a weekend with some persons dream of new rv ownership in tow.

Why do we run this way? Because rv mfrs and dealers want that rv at the dealerships just as soon as the money between them is exchanged.. We(drivers) are also responsible for the rv with our 1-2000 damage deposit. If that rv is rolling its covered by insurance.. When its parked, I, along with my company is financially responcable.. Yes they/I pay out of my/there pockets if the rv is damaged while its parked.. We stay rolling and not worry..

Awake mon at 8am mountain and prepare my documents for crossing the border.. Roll on out by 830 and cross the Canadian border at 9 am, 8 local time.. Arrive at the dealer at 9am local just as they open.. The do an inspection and your paperwork is signed by 10am Monday morn..

Call the boss and tell them your now empty and will be back maybe mid/late week..

Back in Seattle(Auburn) by 2-3pm.. Spend the night at the daughter/grand daughters house.. Go have a great supper somewhere of there favorite.. Stay up late and chat..

As they go to sleep I hop in the dodge for some late night trucking.. I make it to Moses Lake by 1am mountain for a snooze.. then back up at 6 and rolling by 7am..

Stop in at CDA, Id for some cheap flyin J fuel.. Now I can go all the way back to Elkart without a refuel.. 152 gallons in total.

I make it all the way to the Flying J in Beech, Nd for another snooze.. Its now tuesday night at midnight..

Back up at 6am and rolling at 7.. Make it to Madison, Wi. / Rockford, Il.. Its very late now.. About 1am thurs.

I sleep 4-5 hours and am rolling again at 7am 8 local.. Hit the end of the rush thru Chi town and am sitting back in Elkhart thursaday afternoon.. Get a motel and relax.. Do laundry, surf the net and restock cooler for the next trip.. get ready to head out again for another weekend of fun.

So I just done 4900 miles in 6 days.. 60mph loaded, 65-67 mph empty the entire trip.. 10 mpg avg loaded and 19-20 avg empty.. We stay below 2000 rpms as much as possible.

This is why we love our dodges and is why they last so long.. We run them just like truckers do.. The cummins engine is happy to be run this way and will live a very long life, because its a inline 6cyl diesel..

Any v8 gas or diesel will not last as long as it literally shakes and pulls itself apart over time causing wear to internals.. V8's also make power at a higher rpm than an inline. They also like to cruise at a higher rpm than an inline..

Rpms means wear in our world.

Again and again why do us truckers love our inline motors? Because they have the ability to run much longer than a v type engine can.. Make torque down low and loves to cruise at a low rpm..

But I say again, this cant be used for a comparo to fleet use or personal use..

You guys hear stories of these long lived lil diesels all the time.. What I do is where the stories come from, not what Dub does or the average personal user..

By the way Kip, no offense taken.. I'm just stuck with a dodge, along with all the rest of the guys if we want to make a living in this fashion.. Only reason why is that inline cummins diesel.. So we have to love our dodges like it or not..

When we get to elkahrt after a trip, you should see it.. We all stand around comparing ideas and trucks to help each other make money.. Those are very fun chat times between all of the guys.. I have learned so much..

Ive got a load of railroad rails I am loading in the morn, bound for Ft. Worth Fri morn.. Wont be back online till Sarurday. Driving a semi for the winter cause knowone needs an rv right now..

Tata all

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Skylane, is this the thread? see post 15


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Good GOD Carey,i hope you are a fast typer? Your posts would take me 2 hrs to type.Haha


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

puffer said:


> Good GOD Carey,i hope you are a fast typer? Your posts would take me 2 hrs to type.Haha


Thankfully, I took a typing class in High School... I wish I had took it more seriously... I might type 15 words a minute if im lucky.. My 19 yr old daughter types over 100 a min.. She goes to instant messenger and chats with her friends.. She types so fast and sends her message I cant even read what she types if I happen to walk by or something.. Incredible.. Ive seen her have 10 IM's going at once with all her friends, all while she is surfin the net too.. I have never figured how she keeps track of all that.. Makes me look like a old geek.. lol

I often will type a while, then save it to word, then come back and type some more and save it again, before I actually post it..

Sometimes I post and go back and edit additions too.. I know, not supposed to do that, But time rules, and many times I just dont have the time to invest all at once to say what Im feelin..

Carey

ps speakin of, I stopped by the house for the wekend.. I just about have the dually all loaded up again and am heading back to elkhart to grab another rv heading west.. I will be leaving in about an hour, and hope to make des moine, Ia tonight..

I was looking at my brakes over the weekend.. My truck has 136997 miles.. I still have around 1/3 of my brake pads left.. They are original.. I bet I make 150-160k miles before my brakes need replaced..

This futher proves the point that running hiway miles all the time is easy on parts.. The lil cummins is the long running leader out of the big 3's trucks..

Again for personal use it doesnt matter.. buy what you like.. In personal use all 3 engines last about the same and will have similar problems over there lifetimes..

I would own a Ford if I had my pick.. I dont care for the soft ride of the chevs.. I dont like the cheap interior in the dodge.. Dodges are the most heavy truck like too.. beat a guy to heck running down the highway.. Makes the truck wear out quicker with all the bangin around.. But for what we do the ford is a total failure in the drivetrain dept.. so very few use them..


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I could read these posts all day long, Carey. Love 'em. You need to start your *ahem* book project about RV hauling! I'd be first *inline* (hehe) to buy one.

Curtis


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I could read these posts all day long, Carey. Love 'em. You need to start your *ahem* book project about RV hauling! I'd be first *inline* (hehe) to buy one.
> 
> Curtis


lol

Here is another.. I was heading into Elktown yesterday and the boss calls.. Has a quicky overnighter that needs delivered to minneapolis for a today delivery.. I said yea sure.. 550 miles.

Then he says, oh, by the way, its a 40 foot park model.. 11000lbs bumper pull.. lol

I got there and put my reese pro series on that one.. It towed pretty nice.. I ran 65 all night.. Made it to Menomonie, wi at about 1 am mtn.. Got up and delivered it at noon mtn..

Now I have a lil 24 foot 5er bound for ft. something Alberta.. He said it was 100 miles north of sweet grass, mt.. Cant remember the name..

I still havent hooked onto the flatbed.. My company is still working on getting all of the logistics worked out for all the guys switching to Flatbeds..

My dispatcher isnt too happy that I will do that.. He said we are down to about 40 active drivers, and about 1/2 of us are real drivers.. Said he doesnt want me to switch over to that side.. Im needed to bad for singles...

So who knows when I start doing that.. I think the dispatcher is putting his back bone up.. Dont know the exact story yet..

Ive put 2000 miles on my dually since I wrote that post on tuesday.. Its now 647 thurs night mtn.. 139064 now..

Well Ive finished my snack here in Beloit, Wi.. Must get onward to Elkhart!

See you all!

Carey


----------

